# pcb area



## skylar (May 29, 2012)

will be in panama next week for vactaion looking for a good place to fish at prolly do some bottom fishing using a pompano rig with shrimp....is this goin to be ok or should i use something else.i was going to fish down by the park.....if i wanted to using some kind of lure for casting what would be good?......"not an ocean fisherman"


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Pier park is good for fishing, but I haven't caught or seen anyone catch a pompano in three weeks. Live shrimp on a pomp rig might get you a redfish. For a lure I always have gottcha with me.


----------



## skylar (May 29, 2012)

apology for not saying wich park... i ment saint andrews close to the jetis ....... what about down under the bridges? what else could i use to catch diff type of fish


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

The jetty's are always good fishing never know what you will catch. I caught grouper, redfish, bluefish, Spanish, specks, sheephead, and black drum from the jetties. The pass is the only highway we have for fish to enter and exit the bay. So many types of fish always going threw there. my favorite bait is pin fish and live shrimp.


----------



## skylar (May 29, 2012)

any one else got any other info


----------

